# Mario and Luigi games from best to worst



## Spongebob (Feb 24, 2016)

I've been getting back into the Mario and luigi series lately and was wondering what people on here would rank the Mario and luigi games from best to worst. I haven't played all of them yet so I won't have a ranking rip.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 24, 2016)

Here's my list from best to worst:

Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
Mario and Luigi: Super Star Saga
Mario and Luigi: Partners in Time
Mario and Luigi: Paper Jam/Dream Team


----------



## Micah (Feb 24, 2016)

Haven't played Superstar Saga yet (it's sitting in my backlog), but my list goes:

*1.* Partners in Time (one of the best games I've ever played)
*2.* Dream Team
*3.* Bowser's Inside Story (horrible, horrible game. Still have nightmares about the mic train battle...)


----------



## N e s s (Feb 24, 2016)

I don't know, I actually had no problem with Bowsers inside story, i liked the mechanics to it.

*1.* Superstar saga
*2.* Bowser's inside story
*3.* Paper Jam


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 24, 2016)

N e s s said:


> I don't know, I actually had no problem with Bowsers inside story, i liked the mechanics to it.
> 
> *1.* Superstar saga
> *2.* Bowser's inside story
> *3.* Paper Jam



I agree. Although, the Mega Bowser fights were kinda tedious.


----------



## N e s s (Feb 24, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> I agree. Although, the Mega Bowser fights were kinda tedious.



Dude 9 year old me was obsessed with the mega bowser fights, they were freaking awesome


----------



## Cress (Feb 25, 2016)

1. Dream Team
2. Bowser's Inside Story
3. Paper Jam
4. Superstar Saga
5. Partners in Time

Paper Jam was honestly trash

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not saying the ones below it are bad, but they just changed it so much from Dream Team in almost always a way that made it worse, so being the newest I thought it would have basic things older games had like a Hard Mode (Which Superstar Saga had)

idk I may switch Paper Jam and Superstar Saga.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 25, 2016)

Bowser's Inside Story
Dream Team Bros
Superstar Saga
Partners in time

Haven't played Paper Jam Bros yet so I can't really give my view on it, just not on my priority of buying games list :^U


----------



## pokedude729 (Feb 25, 2016)

Bowser's Inside Story
Dream Team
Superstar Saga
Partners in Time

Haven't played Paper Jam yet


----------



## Zane (Feb 25, 2016)

I haven't played Paper Jam or Partners in Time (gonna borrow it from my brother and play it soon), so out of the three I've played I rank them 

1. Superstar Saga
2. Dream Team
3. Bowser's Inside Story

Bowser's Inside Story isn't bad by any means but I can remember like nothing about it so I must not have found it all that remarkable. Dream Team was surprisingly enjoyable despite the constant hand-holding (I think it has my longest clear time out of the three as well, although at least an hour of that is the guide characters never shutting the hell up). The Power Rangers-style giant fights get progressively more annoying, though. One of them got me so heated I stopped playing the game for over a year lolol and there's one that uses the 3ds gyroscope which was awful because it just stopped working partway into the fight and I almost lost.


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 9, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Limon (Mar 9, 2016)

1.Superstar Saga
2.Paper Jam
3.Dream Team
4. Bowser's Inside Story


----------



## Rasha (Mar 10, 2016)

I haven't played Partners in Time yet...

1) Bowser's Inside Story
2) Dream Team
3) Superstar Saga
4) Paper Jam


----------



## Byngo (Mar 10, 2016)

1 - Dream Team
2 - Bowsers Inside Story 
3 - Paper Jam

haven't played the other two


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 10, 2016)

From the ones I played anyway.

1. Superstar Saga
2. Bowser's Inside Story
3. Partners in Time


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 11, 2016)

1. Superstar Saga
2. Dream Team
3. Bowser's Inside Story
4. Partners in Time


----------



## Cory (Mar 12, 2016)

1. Inside Story
2. Paper Jam
3. Dream Team
4. Superstar Saga
5. Partners in Time

But they are all still great games.


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 19, 2016)

Ok even tho I haven't played them all I'm still gonna rank em.

1. Dream Team
2. Superstar Saga
3. Paper Jam

Dream Team is fantastic game. Superstar is pretty great too. Paper Jam is really meh so far.


I'm probably gonna get Partners on the e shop sometime soon and will get inside story somewhere down the road as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -

double post glitch rip


----------

